# Amazon Sword



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

I got this plant a couple of days ago and some of the leaves already were brown at the store. I got home hoping they would turn for the better but.....they didnt. should i prune them or??? if i should prune it were do i cut it?

thanx


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Remove dead leafs: try to detach them as close to the stem as possible.
Also, it's not uncommon for swords to shed leafs when just planted, so don't get rid of it too fast: maybe it looks beautiful in a few weeks


----------

